# Do any of you use MAC Face & Body foundation?



## Blushbaby (Jul 26, 2009)

What's the formula like and do you think I'd need shade N7 or N9?


----------



## butterfly_6978 (Jul 26, 2009)

Blushbaby, I have not used Mac Face & Body foundation but I want to try it soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am replying to your question about shade--I know there is a Pro shade that is C9--I think you and I are around the same complexion and I will be trying C9. I think an N shade may be dark for you, but I am not a MAC artist or expert just giving my two cents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let us know how you like the Mac Face & Body when you try it.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 26, 2009)

I kind of want to try the Face & Body now too.  It sounds like it might be a good alternative to tinted moisturizer because it does have more coverage.  Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 27, 2009)

Somebody I know is selling a BNIB one in N7 for £10 that's why I was curious. I think I'll get matched up and ask for a sample next time I'm in MAC.

I was hoping it may be a good alternative to tinted moisturiser in warmer weather too cos of the buildable coverage.

Thanks for the replies and I'll update the thread when I manage to get a sample and have tried it out.


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Jul 27, 2009)

I've been using MAC face and body for the last few months. The coverage is sheer but buildable. For the most part I really like it. I am a NW45/47 and I bought N9 because it was the darkest shade they had. because it is so sheer it just blends into your skin. Some cons are that the formula is very watery and can be a little messy when applying. It seems a tad to light sometimes depending on the light, but it photographs great. I've had to play arount with the best way to apply it: I bought one of those beauty blending spounge knock offs from target and that seems to work the best out of using fingers or a foundation brush (which left streaks when I used it). Lastly, my biggest pet peeve about it is that I really don't think its water proof. One of the reasons I bought it was to have a summer foundation that was light since I live in sunny south Flordia, and I can't wear this out in the heat. It just melts off my face. Everytime I use my cell phone it gets smeared with tons of makeup using face and body. 

Sorry for the rambling post, but I wanted to include all details. I originally wanted to get MUFE face and body, which I have hear is very nice and has a gel consistantcy, but MAC gave more for your money so I went with that. I'm going to try to get my hand on the new tinted moisturizer for the rest of the summer, I've seen good reviews about that.


----------



## Entice (Jul 27, 2009)

I used this stuff YEARS ago, like around 20-21 and I remember liking it but it rubbed off my clothes to easily.  I don't remember the shade though..


----------



## Kaycee37 (Jul 30, 2009)

I use it on my legs in the summer.. I rub in really well and finish with some golden bronze loose powder. Doesn't rub off after all do all the steps.

I love coverage ..this would be too sheer for my face!


----------



## User38 (Jul 30, 2009)

too watery for me.. I prefer MUFE


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 30, 2009)

I LOVE face and body!! I never use it alone though. I always mix it with studio fix or sculpt  and same to lighten them up. Its a real thin consistency so its easy to work with. On lighter days you can even mix just it with your moisterizer. I will never be without it going forward. oh I even mix it with my estee lauder bronze goddess too sometimes to ligghten it up. but thats my super pale nw15 self, lol


----------

